# hey hey hey newbie fom ohio here!!!



## jrmcg1 (Jan 14, 2010)

hey all, my name is Joe, and i just aquired myself a smoker!!!   its a brinkman smokin pit, i think with the right mods it will be great!!  just smoked my first meat (pork loin) and wow it turned out great!!  only a few probs that i can see, 1 i need to add me some tuning plates of some kind to get the heat better distributed, 2 i need to xtend the stack down to the cooking level...  if anyone has any other mods id love to hear some suggestions!!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello Joe - Welcome to SMF - glad to have you with us -be sure to register for Jeff's 5 day course too


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 14, 2010)

Joe welcome to SMF glad you decided to join us. Congrats on the new smoker. You'll fin lots of good info and some great recipes here. Heres a link to the charcoal smoker page up at the top you'll find some threads on mods 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=108


----------



## chef jeff tx (Jan 14, 2010)

Howdy & welcome!!


----------



## meateater (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks here and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## smokin-jim (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome to SMF. We have a lot of great people here.


----------



## treegje (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF Joe,We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

*How to post Qview to Forum:*

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.



For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## marty catka (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome Joe.  These folks are the most helpful on the net.  You'll do fine following the advice here.


----------



## irishteabear (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, Joe.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## brohnson (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## ol' smokey (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF Joe. Glad you could join us.


----------



## badfrog (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome the SMF! great info here and everyone is very helpful...


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome to the *SMF* Joe. Glad you could join us. What part of the great state of Ohio are you located?


----------



## rbargoalie19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## jak757 (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome Joe -- good to see another smoker from Ohio join the ranks here.  I'm a newbie here myself -- and I've learned so much aready from these great people.  I'm sure you will too.

What part of Ohio are you from?


----------



## hdsmoke (Jan 14, 2010)

Nother Hi from Ohiya.  I came here when i got my Chargriller...made some mods and its great.  But not too good in the cold (which is a major problem here currently!).  So, i am looking to build a UDS...

Have fun and enjoy this nice little warm up for the rest of the week!


----------



## schmoke (Jan 14, 2010)

I welcome you to SMF.   You really will learn a bunch here.  Lots of great people who love to share their knowledge.


----------



## gene111 (Jan 14, 2010)

welcome to SMF.


----------



## seenred (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello Joe, and welcome abaord!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello Joe and welcome to SMF.  You came to the right spot.  A lot of cool people here and they have the smarts for whatever your smokin needs are. Don't be afraid to ask. 
Where bouts in Ohio ya from? 
I'm not familiar with your smoker but if you want I can show what I built pertaining to the transfer of heat and lowering your stack to rack-level. Just let me know and I'll send ya the link.
--ray--
Uhrichsville, Ohio


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info
make sure post some q-view


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 14, 2010)

First off welcome Joe to *SMF*. What part of Florida cause I'm in the jacksonville area and there are some of us near tallehassee too. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## warthog (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF.  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## jrmcg1 (Jan 17, 2010)

from south point


----------



## jrmcg1 (Jan 17, 2010)

hey ray, my smoker looks alot like yours, i just have a bit smaller cooking chamber.  ill get some pics up as soon as i can


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey, where you at in Ohio?
If you're close come by......would love to talk and point you in the direction you want!
Don't be shy and send Q-view
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Have fun and;
Smoke Happy
Stan    aka    Old School


----------



## jrmcg1 (Jan 26, 2010)

im am in south point, what about you?


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jan 26, 2010)

Where the heck is south point?


----------

